# Need Some Help on a source



## kuz92 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi I'm new to the site just changed over from a different forum and lost all my sources I was wondering if someone could possibly point me in the right direction of a new source preferably a domestic one if someone could inbox me or help me out, right now I'm stuck at the moment. Thanks hopefully i didn't piss anyone off just looking to get back on my grind.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not a source board, braaaaah.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 23, 2015)

Another one. They must be breeding...


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 23, 2015)

This should make for some enjoyable reading...

Seeing as how you "just switched over from another board" what was said "username" and on which board? And more importantly, why did you lose your "source"?


----------



## Ggeneral (Apr 23, 2015)

kuz92 said:


> Hi I'm new to the site just changed over from a different forum and lost all my sources I was wondering if someone could possibly point me in the right direction of a new source preferably a domestic one if someone could inbox me or help me out, right now I'm stuck at the moment. Thanks hopefully i didn't piss anyone off just looking to get back on my grind.



LE, is that you?


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I find the trend of newbies around here to be a little disheartening.
We don't seem to be getting much if any new users here looking to play by the rules.

Seems the majority of greenies here are either looking to shill or score.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 23, 2015)

Maybe he's just a masochist.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 23, 2015)

Just goes to show the ignorance of most people in the masses.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 23, 2015)

Take your cyber balls to the gym and ask the biggest guy you find. That's how its done not over the net.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 23, 2015)

Go **** yourself!!!!!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Apr 23, 2015)

-When your ready the gear finds you! One must be worthy...


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 23, 2015)

at first I didn't understand why this annoyed everyone so much now I do. this intro in one form or another is the majority of all new guys!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok bro we need to have a talk. 

Its time to change your avatar. Im not sure why you would want that as your avatar in the first place....def made the black marks to big and to long


jdusmc1371 said:


> -When your ready the gear finds you! One must be worthy...


----------



## mickems (Apr 23, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> This should make for some enjoyable reading...
> 
> Seeing as how you "just switched over from another board" what was said "username" and on which board? And more importantly, why did you lose your "source"?



doesn't the phrase "lost my source"  seem to be a common excuse on here, to beg for sources? Usually in the first post too. lol.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 23, 2015)

Check your pm's, i am sure you have dozens by now.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm surprised that nobody has referred him to Tillacle yet.


----------



## TheSauce (Apr 24, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Take your cyber balls to the gym and ask the biggest guy you find. That's how its done not over the net.




I know it's frustrating when people make posts like this, but if this guy's anything like me and lives in a small town, he's probably already the biggest guy at the Gym. But then again maybe at some point I should have ignored the rules on the other forum I came from, I know if I could have found a reliable source I would still have a few extra bucks in my pockets. Sources aren't always easy to come by sadly.


----------



## RealSpice (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking to score cheap pizza.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 24, 2015)

RealSpice said:


> Looking to score cheap pizza.....hmmmmm.



They're $1/ea on sale. Keep this on the DL.


----------



## Mirth43 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wouldn't it be smarter and more respectful to ask the gear Gods to vet a source? Rather than to ask for the answer or throw the "I'm with Stupid" card out there? C'mon man. The knowledge is here. You would have an easier time getting that AND you won't do something to f#@k yourself up in the process.


----------



## Thedroidstr (May 18, 2015)

Better yet will you guys just buy me some? You can send it to me. I will even pay shipping. What a ****tard


----------



## TestPHreak24 (May 22, 2015)

kuz92 said:


> Hi I'm new to the site just changed over from a different forum and lost all my sources I was wondering if someone could possibly point me in the right direction of a new source preferably a domestic one if someone could inbox me or help me out, right now I'm stuck at the moment. Thanks hopefully i didn't piss anyone off just looking to get back on my grind.


i know this guy.... his name is LEO.....


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Maybe he's just a masochist.



Aren't we all a bit masochistic?  I mean, we go to the gym and work out until it hurts...and we enjoy the pain.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> They're $1/ea on sale. Keep this on the DL.



Damn you!  I am lactose intolerant, so much so that a single slice of pizza is enough to almost cause a divorce.  

If someone is on the up and up with the god of milk products, please put in a good word for me.  I have already cleaned the stygian stables (I tricked some stronger guy into rerouting a river to do it quickly)...


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

First post from you and you come over here and disrespect us like that. If you read up on things here
 before you just opened your trap with a retarded question you would have read that this is an informational board and not a source board. Im sure you didnt do well in school because youre obviously a f ucking retard. Go f uck yourself, you can find all of the gear you need right at a place called GNC. Beat it Chump. 
First thing in the morning and we have to read this shit for someones first post who doesnt know how read or research where they are signing on to first. Do you always ask dumb shit anywhere you go to right off.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2015)

Just realized this is an old thread


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 16, 2015)

It may be old but I will play...send some money my way and i'll hook you up...just dont get the gear tested as you can never trust those tests!  Just trust me, it'll be legit


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 16, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> Just realized this is an old thread



Lol i hate it when I post on an old as$ thread


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 19, 2015)

My favorite source for Test-Cyp is the pharmacy at Target.  I pick it up monthly even though my previous bottle is only 3/4 empty, thereby building up a reserve.  It is legit pharmacy grade, too.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## nightster (Jun 19, 2015)

Go pick up a hooker, you'll get plenty of source from some  stanky tang!


----------

